# my 1st buck



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

Seen it in a pet shop had to get it. Reminded me of me... rather sleep on the wheel then use it. Dunno what type tho


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

He's a very cute black pied


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

My 1 n arf yr old helped me pick it. Seen it n shouted mouseeee.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

My 2 year old sister always tries to handle my mice and gets mad when I don't let her -_- But I let her feed them sometimes


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah I wouldnt let him hold them either . Aparently his 6 weks old his a dark brown colour. I ent got a clue with genetics yet but what colours come out of a pied and a dove tan?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

The dark brown color is agouti. Mixing a pied with a tan will get you tans, selves, and possibly pied and pied and tan (If the dove tan carriers the spotting gene) Also if you breed that male with the dove tan you will get black tan, black selves (and if that buck carries the pink eye gene) dove self and dove tan (and if the dove tan carries the spotting gene and the buck carries the pink eye gene) Dove pied, black pied, and both of those in tan.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

The best sites to learn genetics and coat colors are these 
http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/
http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/list.cfm


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh thank u. I wanted to do a litter with my satin but shes hunched or somet so cant.im gonna let him settle for 2 weeks n research about breeding and attempt my first litter then. Is it ok if I ad u on the friends for advice


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Yup  Just pm me anytime and I'll try to help you out


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

what a cutie!


----------

